# Casting lines....?



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Can anyone answer question: Is there any recognized standard or agreement about casting lines?

Because as I understood until now, it's not the same if you casted 150 yards using a 0.35 mm monofilament or 0.18 mm braided line...

When Daniel Maeskopsk reached 286 meters world record, what kind of line he used and how thick?

Also, what line you folks use?


----------



## jbmaris (Nov 29, 2018)

Good question. I've researched this on Google but can't find the answer. The only reference I found was talking about competition in Texas in 2016. They referred to using 6 to 8 lb line as the mainline but didn't indicate if it was braid, mono, or fluorocarbon. The short backlash video looks like mono.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Here are the maximum main line diameter limits for different sinker (lead) weights used in long distance casting tournaments around the world:

175 g lead – 0.35 mm main line
150 g lead – 0.31 mm main line
125 g lead – 0.28 mm main line
100 g lead – 0.25 mm main line

EDITED: meant to say _minimum_, not _maximum_ main line diameter. These are the _minimum_ line diameters allowed in casting tournaments. Typically this means monofilament. Not sure if braid is allowed, but I'm not sure why you'd use anyway. Very expensive, and with no stretch, the cast could become very harsh on the rod and making timing even more tricky.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't know, I still haven't used braid, that's why I'm asking. It's that many people recomended it to me. 'Why don't you use braided line instead?' - that's what they say. They assure me I could reach 50% more distance if I used braided line instead of monofilament. Alegedly braided line is more lighter and is more thinner, therefore it produce less resistance to sinker and also less resistance through rod guides.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Ivan Bilic said:


> I don't know, I still haven't used braid, that's why I'm asking. It's that many people recomended it to me. 'Why don't you use braided line instead?' - that's what they say. They assure me I could reach 50% more distance if I used braided line instead of monofilament. Alegedly braided line is more lighter and is more thinner, therefore it produce less resistance to sinker and also less resistance through rod guides.


If you're fishing, braid on a spinning/fixed spool reel is great. On a multiplier reel, the thinness of braid can cause it to get stuck in itself between the wraps on the spool under high pressure, if that makes sense.


----------



## cnn (Apr 28, 2021)

For spinning it's outstanding . It provides superior distance unless you go heaver than necessary which most tend to do . It will also greatly magnify what you feel since the stretch is extremely minimal compared to mono.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

del


----------

